# Whats your Platy's names?



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

I think it would be fun hear what your names are for your platys? :-D

A few of mine are(were) Wiggles, Jiggles, Bubbles, Sky, Sunkist, Twins(they are identical), Solly, and Beefy


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I have Goldie (all yellow), Jeanie (all blue), and Little Bit (at one time, the only juvenile in the tank). Then a bunch of unnamed juveniles.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

I like little bit. Lol


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Almost forgot. I had two last year named Sunny and OJ


----------



## ladygoodwrench (Feb 23, 2012)

Molly and Abigail... I refuse to name 21 juveniles.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol, I wouldnt either


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have about 50...I can't think of that many names.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

cute names haha I really dont name my fish.... call the BN plecos Mr and mrs pleco though...if that counts


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol yea we dont have names for ALL of them, but certain names for certain ones just comes to us lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I run out of ideas after...Fin, Gill, Fish Lips, Fancy Tail.....


----------

